# 2 male rats needing home - Colorado



## heather.ash (Feb 22, 2016)

It breaks my heart to do this, but I am looking to re-home my two babies in the Colorado area. I simply work too much and don't have time to give them all the love and attention they deserve anymore. I will be moving in the summer and my new landlord will not allow them to live with me anyways. I am posting here instead of craigslist etc. in the hopes I will be able to find them a good, experienced, and loving home. If I can find such an adopter they will be free and come with their large cage, toys, carrier, and all other supplies i have. 

About the boys: Tater is just about a year old now and has never had any health issues. He has always been a very calm, sweet and cuddly boy... Lately he can be a little grumpy at times and not as cuddly but I think it is mostly because I don't have time for him anymore. I think if he found an adopter with more time he would be thrilled to sit on your shoulder and cuddle 

Andy is about 5 months old and also very sweet, but also very energetic - personality-wise he is more like a female! Close eyes/hands on him when he is out of the cage. Him and Tater love each other and spend most of their time cuddling up to each other. However they can both get possessive over food and get into little rumbles. Neither has ever injured the other/ drew blood, just a lot of wrestling and squeaking. I try to only give them a days worth of food at a time and watch while they eat, but when I have left more in the cage overnight it has not been a major issue. 

If you would be interested please reply to this post or contact me at 603-305-4603. If you have any questions please feel free to ask! I will upload pics of them as well


----------

